# Good king Moloka’i



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

Started this journal of good king Molokai in his 20 gallon.








Boo!


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

Did you take it?


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

GKM (Good King Moloka'i) is doing great, he loves snuggling up with the cory's and sleeping on top of his extremely mossy artificial coral tower! I cleaned the moss off once and when he laid down on it he noticed it was pokey and stayed away until the moss came back. I clean the sides but leave the top mossy so it's like a little bed for him, I often see him napping up there during the day. He definitely isn't as young as he used to be but I don't think that much has really changed, he does seem more laid back however.


----------

